# Zeichnen lernen



## Smoove (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

will mir ein paar Bücher anschaffen. Undzwar will ich meine Fähigkeiten im Zeichnen verbesser. Egal ob, menschliche Anatomie oder auch COmicZeichnung. Bin da nicht so der Beste mus sich gestehen.

Es sollte ein Buch sein, indem es ziemlich gut und knapp geschildert ist. Denn viel Zeit zum lesen hab ich leider nicht.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht paar Bücher empfehlen, vielleicht sogar ein paar darunter, die nicht gleich 50 € kosten?  

Ach ja, vielleicht noch paar Links generell zum Thema?
Vielen Dank

Warum Photoshop Sektion?
Weil ich evtl. meine "Werke" in Photoshop einfärben möchte


----------



## StefanR (2. Oktober 2003)

Hmm ich kenne zwar keine Bücher zu dem Thema, aber ich will trotzdem mal auf deinen Beitrag antworten. 

Und zwar weiß ich nicht, ob das was bringt, wenn du dir Bücher kaufst um das Zeichnen zu lernen. Oder kannst du "schon" zeichnen und willst nur das anatomische lernen (Menschen, Tiere usw.)?

Weil entweder man kann zeichnen oder man kann es nicht... da helfen, denke ich auch keine Bücher.


----------



## Smoove (2. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ich kann nicht wirklich zeichnen.
Ok es sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber wenn ich meinen Kumpel angucke:
Der malt ganze Manga Sachen ohne Vorlage und andere lustige Charaktere.

Zeichnen kann man erlernen! Ok manche haben's schon seid Geburt einfach drauf, aber ich muss das auch können  

Hilfeeeeee


----------



## Carndret (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei Zeichnen zu lernen und ich bin mir, seit dem Buch das ich gerade darüber lese, ganz sicher das es tatsächlich (fast) jeder andere auch lernen kann.
Das Buch heißt "Garantiert zeichnen lernen" und kostet 12,90€ - jedenfalls im Gondrom. 
Am Anfang war ich sehr, sehr skeptisch, ob das was dort schon hinten auf dem Buch steht wirklich stimmen kann - und besonders der Titel... 
Allerdings hat es mich mehr und mehr beeindruckt. Ich bin zwar erst bei der Hälfte des Buches, aber schon etwas davon überzeugt, was dort geschrieben steht.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich jetzt schon zeichnen kann, aber ich habe durch das Buch  bereits jetzt erkannt woran es liegt, dass ich es bisher noch nicht konnte.
Wenn du noch mehr direkt über das Buch wissen willst, schreib mir einfach eine PN...


----------



## subzero (2. Oktober 2003)

mein Tipp: Unterricht

Volkshochschulen bieten Kurse für solche Fälle an. Dort kannste alles vom Fingerfarben malen bist zum Mappenkurs machen.


----------



## Smoove (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Carndret

 Danke mann, Pn ist unterwegs  

@ Subzero

Wieviel kostet das so? Vielleicht mal ein Beispiel...?
Wie oft in der WOche, immer nachmittags?

Kann man sich da auch für's Studium (z.B. Kommunikationsdesign) vorbereiten?
Klingt interessant


----------



## subzero (2. Oktober 2003)

Hoi, es ist abhängig von der Schule, kosten werden sich jährlich bestimmt so auf ca. 100 Euro belaufen... (Beispiel; Essen )

Müssteste wirklich mal versuchen... 1 bis 2 mal die woche, Preisunterschiedlich.

Ich sags mal so, für ein Studium als "Mediengestallter für Digital und Printdesign, braucht man eine Arbeitsmappe, die man in einem solchen "Mappenkurs" erstellen kann 

Bis denne..


----------



## hoschi (2. Oktober 2003)

Hier findest Du die Comic-Sekundärliteraturliste des ICOM, ist bestimmt
etwas dabei was Dir weiterhilft.

http://www.comicforum.de/comicforum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49125

Ein Buch das ich immer empfehle und in keinem Regal eines Comiczeichners
fehlen darf ist "Understanding Comics - Comics richtig lesen" (Scott McCloud)
Dieses Buch ist als Comic aufgebaut, so das der Leser gleich sieht was
beschrieben wird.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Smoove (2. Oktober 2003)

Hey Subzero, danke mann. Ich werd mich auf jeden darüber mal gut informieren!
Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, wie ich diese Mappe mit 30 kreativen Entwürfen zusammenkriege, um mich so an einer Kunsthocschule zu bewerben.

Jetzt hab ich's hahaha Danke für den Hinweis Bro   

@ Hoschi, hey coole Link!
Werd mal schauen, echt korrekt von euch allen. Danke!


----------



## flip (2. Oktober 2003)

@Smoove
ich will dich ja nicht enmutigen...
aber du sagt selber, das du nicht zeichnen kannst. und dann willst du dich für kommunikationsdesign bewerben?
für kommunikationsdesigtn mußt du nicht nur einfach zeichnen können. du mußt gut zeichnen können. außerdem auch eine groooße portion kretivität.....usw
und zeichnen ist auch ein talent. zwar kann man bis zu einem gewissen grad zeichnen lernen. aber die leute die gut sind und ich meine pervers gut, die haben zwar auch gerlernt, aber darüber hinaus auch noch das talent. und unterscheidet einen zeichner von einem !ZEICHNER!...
ich will dich nicht beleidigen, aber wenn du, nach eigener aussage nicht zeichnen kannst, und alt genug bist um studieren zu können... in dem alter, wenn man sich da entscheidet komdesign zu studieren, sollte man schon lange vom zeichenfieber gepackt sein und das zeichnen ein wichtiger teil des lebens sein. 
wie gesagt, ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich denke das das dann eher das falsche für dich ist.
flip


----------



## zenga (2. Oktober 2003)

tach,
im Comicforum gibts auch nen Künstlerunterforum, da mal nach bestimmten
Schlagwörtern suchen, könnte vielleicht helfen 

ansonsten "LOOMIS" 
hier isser >>

http://www.fineart.sk/anat.htm

mfg


----------



## hoschi (3. Oktober 2003)

Du hast auch nach Onlinequellen gefragt. Gute deutsche Links
sind leider Mangelware (echt ärgerlich!).

Sehr zu empfehlen ist für Comiczeichner , wie von zenga schon gesagt,
das Comicforum (Künstler helfen Künstlern) auch hier solltest Du zuerst
die Suchfunktion benutzen.

Weitere sehr gute Anlaufstellen sind:

http://comic-i.com/ bzw.
http://www.comic-i.com/icom_relaunch/docs/index.html
Hier funktionieren leider noch nicht alle Links, weil die
Seite gerade stark überarbeitet wird, die Tipps
und Tricks-Sektion ist aber schon fertig.

http://www.inkplosion.de (Auch hier unter "Tipps")

http://xoomic.de

Wenn noch jemand gute deutsche Links zum Thema kennt, immer her damit.


----------



## Smoove (3. Oktober 2003)

@ FLip

Danke für deine Kritik, nehme ich gerne entgegen.
Also, du hast schon Recht. Ich kann nicht besonders gut zeichnen.

Jedoch interessiere ich mich sehr für Webdesign / Onlinedesign.
Es ist ein sehr großes Hobby von mir und ein Studium für diese Interessen ist nur Kommunikationsdesign ( 8-9 Semester). Natürlich werden da auch richtige Power Leute sein, die wie Profis zeichnen können.

Aber was soll ich denn deiner Meinung jetzt machen?
Eine Ausbildung kommt bei mir nicht in Frage und ich bin in in der 13.Klasse, mein letztes Jahr also (angehender Abiturient) ?   

Danke an Hoschi für die weiteren Links


----------



## flip (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich will dir das auch nicht ausreden =)
Schau dir lieber erst mal an, was in dem studium genau gemacht wird. Vor allem mehrere Hochschulen.
Das mit dem Zeichnen wird schon mal ein Problem bei der Mappenbewerbung. Viele Hochschulen sind sehr konservativ und wollen zu einem kreativen Faden, der sich durch die Mappe zieht ,auch klassische sachen wie Stilleben etc. sehen.
Du könntest dich mal nach dem Studiengang Digitale Medien erkundigen. Wird an Ba's angeboten.
flip


----------



## Smoove (3. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, naja Blatt und Bleisitft ist etwas anderes als PC und PS  
Ich werd mal schauen "DIgitale Medien" kenn ich nicht als STudiengang, mal sehen danke flip nochmals.

Woher kennst du dich so gut aus, machst du etwas ähnliches?
Ciao


----------



## flip (3. Oktober 2003)

ich wollte das mal studieren =)
bis hin zu mappe machen usw. aber dann hab ich architektur gewählt, weil das meiner meinung nach mehr spaß macht.
flip


----------



## Smoove (3. Oktober 2003)

Aha hey klingt cool.
Hats du vielleicht paar Links über Digitale Medien oder Kommunikationsdesign.
Hab eben mal geschaut, DIgitale Median ist ja auch Programmieren und das kann ich gar nicht, Algebra schonb gar nicht  

Naja, dann wieterhin viel Erfolg FLip, bye


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Oktober 2003)

> aber dann hab ich architektur gewählt



Hallo und guten Morgen der Herr Kollege


----------



## Jantz (3. Oktober 2003)

zeichnen kann man lernen! Und wie du das lernen kannst.

Was du nicht lernen kannst, ist dein stil in dem du zeichnist... es gibt so viele Stile wie schuhe.

Du sagst von dir selbst du kannst nicht zeichnen, das ist schonmal absolut der falsche Anfang. Künstler sehen sich als Werkzeug. Du kannst zeichnen. Versuch dich als Werkzeug zu sehen welchen nur durch äussere Sachen steuern lässt.. z.b durchs Wetter oder durch den schweren Gang durch die Fußgängerzone.

Und versuche diese Gefühle/gedanken an dieser Situation in einem Bild wiederzugeben und du wirst sehen das dir das Bild gefallen wird.

Lass dich leiten und leite dich selbst nicht.

mfg jan


----------



## flip (4. Oktober 2003)

Jantz
Das ist Käse...
Zwar kann jeder zeichnen....
Aber das ist ca wie:
Jeder kann hochspringen. Der eine kann 50cm hoch springen, der andere 100cm...
Mit Training kann der Erste evtl. 60cm schaffen, der andere aber 120cm....
Will heißen, man kann alles lernen, aber ab einem gewissen Level braucht man auch das Talent dazu. Zeichnen kann man jedem beibringen, aber gutes Zeichnen braucht Talent. Und das entwickelt sich, das merkt man, und wenn man dann gefördert wird, kann man "was werden".
flip


----------



## Jantz (4. Oktober 2003)

ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen das jeder gleich der neue guro im kunstgeschäft wird.. aber falls man wirklich zeichnen möchte sollte man erstmal an seine fähigkeiten glauben die du glaubst zu haben oder auch nicht.

Jedenfalls kannst du garnicht beurteilen ob er talent hat oder nicht .. wie du es so schön beschrieben hast.. nicht jeder Profisportler hat mit 6 Jahren angefangen sein Sport zu betreiben.. ist gibt soviele Beispiele wo sie bspw. erst mit 19 oder sogar 24 angefangen haben.

Das sind reine Mutmassungen find ich.


----------



## Smoove (4. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich Flips's Posts so lese, bin ich immer so deprimiert.
Hatte  den Studiengang (Kommunikationsdesign) schon seit 2 Jahren im Kopf und wollte das durchziehen  

Wenn ich Jantz's Posts lese, gibt es mit wieder neue Hoffnung  
Naja, ich werd jetzt intensiv mal probieren, zeichnen zeichnen und nochmals zeichnen, z.B. alltägliche Gegenstände wie mein Zimmer oder Selbstporträts.

Das Buch gehe ich jetzt gleich bestellen und ich geb nicht auf!
Also, trotzdem Danke an alle Beiteligten. 

EDIT:
Flip, nehmen wir an meine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten reichten aus, inwieweit spilt der NC eine Rolle bei der Aufnahme und dem weiteren Verlauf?


----------



## layla (4. Oktober 2003)

also ich kann etwas zeichenen aber sicher nicht sehr gut und wills auch grad lernen und ich hab mit das buch "garantiert zeichenen lernen gekauft" kostet bei 20€ die autorin in dem buch sagt jeder kann zeichen nur bei manchen ist die linke gehirnhälfte schon besser ausgebildet als bei anderen in dem teil liegt die zeichen fähigkeit.
ich bin noch nicht so weit erst bei der 1 übung es ist halt auch einiges zu lesen weil du ja geschrieben hast es soll kurz sein aber obs das dann wirklich bringt. 

amazon link


----------



## flip (4. Oktober 2003)

@Smoove ich will dir das nicht vermiesen oder ausreden =)
Jeder muß selber wissen was er will und kann. Wenn du es machen willst, dann versuch es. Entweder du schaffst es oder auch nicht. Obs da nen NC gibt, keine Ahnung mehr. Müßtest du mal bei den Uni's nachfragen.

flip

so ich bin ab jetzt ne Woche im Urlaub *G*


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smoove _
> *Wenn ich Flips's Posts so lese, bin ich immer so deprimiert.
> Hatte  den Studiengang (Kommunikationsdesign) schon seit 2 Jahren im Kopf und wollte das durchziehen
> *


Ich bezweifel, dass dich irgendjemand zum Studium zulässt, wenn du nicht zeichnen kannst. Und mal eben lernen geht (leider) auch nicht.

Das Buch, dass layla vorgeschalgen hat, kann dir helfen, habe es selbst ein wenig durchgeblättert, es bringt was, aber ob es dich zu jemanden macht, der aus dem Kopf gut zeichnen kann, bezweifel ich ein wenig.

Und mit Mangas & Co. kannst du Kommunikationsdesign eh vergessen.

MfG


----------



## layla (4. Oktober 2003)

ich denke wen du nur grad so ein strichmännchen zusammen bekommst wirst du nachdem buch auch kein picasso sein.
aber übung bringt den meister


----------



## Carndret (4. Oktober 2003)

In dem Buch ("Garantiert Zeichnen lernen") steht schon ziemlich am Anfang etwas sehr entscheidendes. Wer nämlich schon eine schöne, lesbare  Handschrift hat kann auch das Zeichnen besser und einfacher lernen, da handschriftliche Buchstaben nichts anderes sind als kleine Zeichnungen.
Im letzten Kapitel wir auch nochmal etwas über Handschrift gesagt und wie man sie verbessern kann. 
Also falls du eine halbwegs gute Handschrift hast, wirst du mit dem Buch auf jeden Fall einen Erfolg erreichen. Wie professionell das dann zum Schluss wird ist nur noch Übungssache.


----------



## Smoove (5. Oktober 2003)

Hehe, ich kriege schon was Ordentliches zustande und damit meine ich keine Strichmännchen.

Handschrift geht so, wie bei Jungs so üblich hab ich nach Auffassung meines Lehrers eine "Sauklaue"  

Und zu den Mangas, wenn man schon eigene Charaktere selber entwickelt und perfekt auf Papier bringen kann, sieht es mit anderen Sachen im Punkto Zeichnen genauso aus, denn der Typ ist Allround hehe  

Na gut, hab da<s Buch jetzt auch. Werd mal sehen, was so geht.

Ach ja, man braucht ja für die Aufnahme evtl. an einer Fachhochschule z.B. einen Praktikumsnachweis oder zumindest empfehlenswert.

Bringt das viel?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## BSE Royal (8. Oktober 2003)

*Ein paar Richtigstellungen*

So, nun muss ich hier auch mal meinen Senf zu abgeben!

*1. Zeichnen kann man trainieren!*

Es ist ohne Probleme möglich, sein Zeichentalent zu trainieren. Dem einen fällt es leichter, dem anderen weniger leicht, je nach seiner Begabung.
Ich selber habe 1996 angefangen zu zeichnen, anfangs mer Graffiti, Buchstaben und Charaktere. Das sah anfangs alles ganz grausam aus, aber mr hat es damals Gefallen und ich habe immer und immer mehr gezeichnet. Kleine Erfolge die man an sich selbst entdeckt motivieren wahnsinnig.
Ich war damals am Tag im Schnitt ca. 4-5 Stunden am zeichnen gesessen.

Im Laufe der Zeit ist mir das "reine Graffiti", nur Schriften  zu öde geworden und ich habe begonnen die Schriften in den Hintergrund zu stellen und mehr Szenen darum herum zu entwerfen- Unterwasserlandschaften, Fische, Urwald, Alltatgsszenen...etc.
Hier habe ich auch wie bei den Schriften ganz unten angefangen, die ersten Versuche waren sicher nicht schön, aber eben etwas aufregendes Neues.

So verhielt es sich mit allem, was ich mir neu beigebracht habe: Portraits, Perspektivisch zeichnen, Natur/Objekt Zeichnen, Ak... du fängst im Grunde immer neu an, schulst aber dennoch grundsätzlich dein Auge und die Technik, so dass du im Laufe der Zeit auf ein grundlegendes Können zurückgreifen kannst was es dir insgesamt leichter macht, neues zu erlenen. Nicht leicht- nur leichter!

Ich habe mir mehrmals Bücher ausgeliehen und besitze auch einen großen Stapel Zeichenbücher daheim, doch verwendet habe ich lediglich das Buch "Anatomie für Künstler" von Ravensburger. Den Rest habe ich durch selbststudie erlernt. In die Natur setzen und die Umwelt betrachten und zeichnen.
Nehme dir einen Gegenstand, stelle ihn vor dich auf den Tisch und beginne ihn abzuzeichnen.

Gehe nicht sofort ans Detail. Versuche skizzenhaft die Form und den Charakter zu erschaffen, bevor du beginnst mit Licht und Schatten zu modelieren.

Lasse dich nicht entmutigen, wenn es mal eine zeit lang nicht voran geht. Solche Phasen gibt es immer und überall!
Die Hauptsache sollte sein, das du Spaß und Interesse daran hast. Wenn du merkst, du quälst dich nur dazu, dann lass es sein- erzwungen wird das nichts!

Diese Infos beruhen auf meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen, betrachte es nicht als allgemeingültige Wertung zum THema Zeichnen /Zeichnen lernen!

 2. *FHs wollen immer gute Zeichner*

Das Stelle ich mal so als Falschaussage in den Raum!
Es gibt natürlich FHs die Wert auf Handzeichnung legen. Hier wäre z.B. Stuttgart, Nürnberg, Trier... Hier solltest du auch in den Bewerbungsmappen entsprechend Handzeichnungen beilegen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es genug FHs, die keinen allzu großen Wert auf Handzeichnung legen. Hierzu gehört z.B. Würzburg. Hier wird von anfang an auf Video/Vomputer/Foro getrimmt.

Wenn du dich also schlau machst, kannst du eine für dich passendere FH suchen, die dir in Sachen Aufnahmebedingungen entgegenkommt.

Ich persönlich halte nichts von FHs die nahezu oder ganz ohne Zeichnen auskommen- ein guter Grafiker MUSS für mich zeichnen können. Sicher keine maestrischen Kunstwerke, aber im Endeffekt sind es die eigenen Werke, die dich später individuell machen. Stelle dir vor, jeder würde auf vorgefertigte Grafikpools zurückgreifen...

Ich selber studiere im 5. Semester Kommunikationsdesign in Trier und bin mit dem Studiengang dort sehr zufrieden. Anfangs verstärkt zeichnen/ illustrierern, nun im Hauptstudium orientiere ich mich Richtung Neue Medien: Video, Internet, 3D/3DAnimation. Daneben aber stets bedacht, mein Zeichnen weiter zu trainieren und in diesem Gebiet tätig zu bleiben!


So, das war nun glaube ich ausführlich!
Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Grian (25. Januar 2004)

@ flip
Woher willst du wissen, ob man nicht doch zeichnen lernen kann Du scheinst es ja gar nicht erst versucht zu haben, sondern hast lieber gleich auf Architektur umgesattelt 
Ich denke, dass man mit Fleiß vieles bewirken kann. Man muss sich natürlich anstrengen, aber am Ende kommt auch was dabei raus. 
Es ist wahr, dass man es mit Talent warscheinlich einfacher hat, aber es gibt so viele Menschen, die Talente haben und sie ungenutzt lassen. Und ich bitte dich, eine Bewerbungsmappe mit rotem Faden ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Man sollte da nur nicht gleich abhebne und sich zu hohe Ziele stecken, man sollte sich schon selbst und seine Fähigkeiten richtig einschätzen
CU
Grian


----------



## Grian (25. Januar 2004)

@BSE

Hi!
Du studierst also schon im 5. Semester?! Welche FHS kannst du empfehlen außer Trier? Werden eigentlich auch Stipendiate vergeben? Wenn ja, nur für Talente?  Was muss man sich eigentlich alles unter dem Studiengang vorstellen? Und wie lange studiert man da eigentlich Psychologie? Ein Semester?
Fragen über Fragen...
CU
Grian


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Griu!

Was man empfehlen kann hängt eben davon ab, welche Richtung du gehen willst. Ich hatte das ja bereits in meinem obigen Beitrag erwähnt.

Ich hatte mich neben Trier noch in Stuttgart und in Karlsruhe beworben.
Köln ist angeblich noch recht gut. Ich habe mich da aber nicht soo schlau gemacht, da ich eigentlich von Anfang an meine genaue Vorstellung hatte und auch das Glück hatte auf Anhieb genommen zu werden. Daher habe ich auch keine weiteren Nachforschungen angestellt.

Ein Stipendium gibts soweit ich weiß nicht. (Gibts das überhaupt für FH Studiengänge?)
Was du dir unter dem Studiengang vorstellst...das hängt auch wieder von der FH ab. Aber generell umfasst KD folgende Bereiche:

- Zeichnen (Akt,Objekt,Natur,Illustration)
- Typographie
- Foto
- Video/3D (3D-Animation)
- Internet (Webdesign)
- Multimediaprojekte (Director, DVD Authoring etc.)
-...
Im Grunde alles, was mit Design und Medien zu tun hat.

Das mit Psychologie kann ich dir auch nur sagen, wie es bei uns an der FH ist.
Es gibt keinen einheitlichen Lehrplan, darum wird das überall anders sein.

Die ersten beiden Semester hast du Design-Theorie. Hier lernst du Sachen, wie du bewusst den Betrachter eines z.B. Posters durch platzierung der Elemente lenkst, ihn mit Schlagworten und Eindrücken unterbewusst gezielt an bestimmte Sachen denken lässt etc. Im Grunde unterbewusste Manipulation, wenn du es so ausdrücken willst. Im Hauptstudium kannst du dann richtige Psyhologie belegen, wenn du magst auch jedes Semester im Hauptstudium, aber der Lehrplan läuft nur über 2 Semester.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## mymerL (25. Januar 2004)

Da hast du recht.
Zeichnen kann man oder man kann es. Aber das Erstere wird man nie lernen können.


----------



## TTek (25. Januar 2004)

Hi

Also ihr sagtet entweder man hat Talent oder man hat es nicht. Ich wollte wissen ob es vieleicht nicht etwas dazwischen gibt ? Ich kann eigentlich zeichnen, jedenfalls kann ich Sachen 1:1 abzeichnen wenn ich mir Zeit lasse. 
Aber ich kann nicht einfach aus dem Kopf was zeichnen.
Ist das jetzt Talent oder ist das kein Talent oder ist das...
Sagt mal bitte


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Januar 2004)

Es gibt da von einem großen Künstler (ich weiß nicht mehr genau wer, Cezanne, glaub nicht...egal) die Aussage, dass man kein Künstler ist, wenn man abzeichnet. Die Muse (Das Talent) findet sich wieder im freien Schaffen- um das mal mit eigenen Worten auszudrücken.

Sehe ich ähnlich.

Die meiste behaupten, sie können nicht zeichnen. Bis zu einem bestimten Maße kann das jedoch jeder.
Nur ist es eben so, dass die meisten sich an ein halbwegs komplexes Objekt setzen, in 2 Minuten den kompletten Umriss fertig haben, es nicht ordentlich aussieht und danach der Zettel mit der Abfindung, man könne nicht zeichnen beiseite gelegt wird.

Ich glaube nicht dass irgendein guter Zeichner so etwas hinbekommt.
Ein Objekt muss analysiert werden, die Form muss verstanden werden, evtl. Skizzen machen, aber auf jeden Fall durch genaues Beobachten und ZEIT umgesetzt werden.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, viele würden erstaunt sein, was sie eigentlich alles zeichnen können, wenn sie sich statt 5 Minuten mal 5 Stunden an etwas setzen.

Klar wird man durch Übung besser und manche kommen über einen gewissen Rahmen nicht heraus, aber ein Grundstock ist meines Erachtens bei jedem Vorhanden.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2004)

*Bin zwar selten hier in der PS-Ecke, hab aber das Thema gesehen und fand`s interessan*



> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Weil entweder man kann zeichnen oder man kann es nicht... da helfen, denke ich auch keine Bücher. *



Das glaube ich nicht, und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung: Seitdem wir in einigen Fächern Themen durchnehmen, die einfach stinklangweilig sind, hab ich angefangen meine Blöcke/Hefte/Hefter zu 'verschönern'. Meine Zeichenfähigkeiten halten sich seit eh und je stark in Grenzen, aber, ich habe es selber kaum geglaubt, sie werden besser! So langsam gelingen mir menschliche Proportionen, sei es nun in einem 'Comic' oder in einer Anatomiezeichnung eines Auges oder einer Hand, Perspektiven und Schattierungen.
Meine Lehrer finden es nicht ganz so toll, ich schon!


----------



## Grian (26. Januar 2004)

Hi BSE!

Danke schön für deine Infos! Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, dass man Design auch in Köln studieren kann... Wäre natürlich cool, denn ich finde die Stadt einfach genial, auch wenn es kaum Parkplätze gibt.  
Musstest du für jede Bewerbung eine neue Mappe anfertigen? Das war bestimmt viel Arbeit, oder?! Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die FHs sich vorher mal anzuschauen? Und wenn man dann erstmal angenommen worden ist, fühlt man sich dann klein, weil das, was man als Talent angesehen hat, da voll alltäglich ist?  
CU
Grian


----------



## Smoove (27. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Hey nach langer Zeit schau ich hier wieder vorbei und da ist mein Thread *hehe*  

BSE, Boah Hamma! Echt vielen Dank für deine Mühe, die du hier in den Thread investiert hast. DU als Student hast es voll drauf!

Also bin grad im Abi STress, hab das Bch fast durch hehe  
Fortschritte sind zu erkennen, meine Handschrift hat sich verbessert  
Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich unsere optische Wahrnehmung:

Man muss ersteinmal Objekte richtig "sehen", um die zeichnen zu können.
Zum Praktikum: Ich glaube, dass man an einem langfristigem Praktikum nicht vorbeikommt. Ich rede von verdammten 6 Monaten *heul*. Bestimmt werde ich im Betriebe für Reinigungsarbeiten missbraucht  

C-YA


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2004)

Hm das wär was =) Bin zwar sicher nicht der beste Zeichner, dafür habe ich aber ne schöne Handschrift, was natürlich auf Begabung schliessen lässt 

Hab mal selber nur in PS versucht zu Zeichnen, aussem Kopf raus, erst Skizze usw. das erste mal das ich überhaupt mal was groß gezeichnet hatte und nach ein paar Stunden sah das wirklich gar nicht mal so schlecht aus  Nur Proportionen im Gesicht usw. waren einfach noch schwach, und ich merke, dass ich inzwischen von Bild(chen) zu Bild(chen) irgendwie besser werden, und was dazu lerne.

Übrigens Zeichnen [auch wenn man sich vorstellen soll, was da aufs Blatt gehört] besteht bis zu 70% nur aus Beobachtung, man muss ja erstmal wissen, wie etwas auszusehen hat, [zumindest wenn man anatomisch korrekt bleiben möchte]. Naja es macht einfach fun auch wenn aus mir persönlich vielleicht nie ein Profizeichner wird, hat ich wenigstens ein bissel Spass dabei =)


----------



## TTek (27. Januar 2004)

Ich würde es nicht schlecht finden wenn es hier bei Tutorials.de ein Forum fürs Zeichnen geben würde. Es gab mal ne Zeit lang ein anderes Forum neben diesem wo viele mods von tutorials.de aktiv waren und es dort hauptsächlich um sowas ging.


----------



## immds (27. Januar 2004)

ey, also wer was 100% will der schafft das auch!

@BSE: zeig mal ein paar deiner graffities!


greetz
immds


----------



## schnarnd (1. Februar 2004)

*Antwort*

Hi,also es gibt viele bücher übers zeichnen.kannst überall finden z.B. e-bay oder amazon.einfach nur eingeben was du suchst.speziell zu manga kann ich die ein paar seiten geben.mit denen hab ich das auch gelernt.
Hier:
http://www.howtodrawmanga.com
http://www.bakaneko.com
 so duhui


----------



## da_Dj (4. Februar 2004)

Sei mir nicht böse schnarnd, aber Manga != Zeichnen, hat mit "richtigem" Zeichnen nicht mehr viel gemein und als Lerngrundlage find ich es nicht so gut. Ist aber ne persönliche Meinung auch wenn ich einige Mangastyles ganz gut finde =)

/edit : sorry, bin im Moment auf sehr vielen Sites gleichzeitig, da kann man auch mal in 'nem Thread was überlesen, dacht das wär' der Zeichentrhead auf 'ner anderen Page.


----------



## schnarnd (5. Februar 2004)

*da_Dj!*

Sei mir nicht böse da_Dj, aber guck die den beitrag von Smoove erstmal an bevor du mir antwortest.Der hat nämlich auch nach Comics gefragt. Manga=Comic und ich wollte ihm nur weiterhelfen.Also......
Duhui


----------



## Leila (8. April 2004)

*Design-Studium*

Hi Smoove,

hab letzten eure ganzen Beiträge gelesen, weil ich im Net auf der Suche nach Hilfe gesucht habe. Bin nämlich auch an einem Design-Studium interessiert.
Das Ergebnis ist das ich jetzt auch Mitglied bei euch bin, also totaler Anfänger.

Wollte dir eigentlich bloß sagen, das ich ne supi Site entdeckt hab, die mir total hilft nicht den Mut zu verlieren, bei Mappenbewerbung etc. Ich steh nämlich da ähnlich da wie du, nur das ich nicht so ein Zeichnenproblem hab, sondern eher fehlende Computerkenntnisse. Naja also die Site ist:

http://www.rastagyal.de 

Hoffentlich hilft dir des, wieviel Material hast du denn schon für die Bewerbung?

Ciao Leila


----------



## calimera (8. April 2004)

Hallo!

Heftige Diskusion hier aber ich denke auch das man als "durchschnittlicher" Zeichner im Bereich Internet oder was auch immer nicht mehr wirklich landen kann!
Aber wie wäre es denn mit z.B. einem Studium als Informatiker Schwerpunkt Multimedia?
Habe das auch gemacht, sind 4 Semester mit staatlichem Abschluss.
Hatte vorher keinen Blassen Schimmer von Computern überhaupt... aber das geht, auch das Programmieren ist irgendwann nicht mehr so schwer, die fangen ja ganz von vorne an...

Will zwar nicht sagen daß, das voll der Traum Studiengang ist aber guck doch einfach mal!

unter http://www.bib.de

LG und lass Dich nicht entmutigen...


----------



## HoneyXD (24. April 2005)

Hy,
Meiner Meinung nach würde ich "How to Draw Manga" empfelen, weil in den meißten Büchern immer nur ein Stil ausgeführt wird, aber in diesem sind die grundlegenden Stile beschrieben.Das gefällt mir sehr an diesen Büchern.  



Tschüssi


----------

